# Can't install GTA SAN ANDREAS. please help



## TrU3pLaYa (Jun 22, 2005)

plz help.. i need help with this.. i got a pic of the error:



and i tried deleting all the cookies and even closed down many programs.. and cancelled all my internet downloads. plz help some1

p.s. this is my 1st post.. im a nooby here.. so plz help me out ASAP


----------



## TrU3pLaYa (Jun 22, 2005)

oh THIS ERROR OCCURS AFTER I CLICK ON INSTALL, or when i go into the cd AND CLICK ON SETUP


----------



## ReeKorl (Mar 25, 2005)

See if this info gives you something you can do:

http://support.installshield.com/kb/view.asp?articleid=Q108054


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

I got that error w/ another PC Game...I believe that it can be caused by a defective disk. I tried another disk of the same game and it works. 

See if a buddy has a comp you can test it on, or if they have a known to work CD that you can try.


----------



## sabo112 (Jul 18, 2005)

hi i have a problem too i cantr install, its when i launch the install icon its says a error mesage with this code: (0xc0000006) 

can some1 help please..??


----------



## lvs101281 (Aug 14, 2005)

*I have also problems with installing GTA SA, help !!*

I have a DVD copy of GTA SA. It works at other PC'S. After language selection, I immediately get the following error:

Error Code:	-5003 : 0x5
Error Information:
>SetupDLL\SetupDLL.cpp (1971)
PAPP:Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
PVENDOR:Rockstar Games (http://www.rockstargames.com/)
PGUID417C96A-FCC7-4590-A1BB-FAF73F5BC98E
$10.50.0.125
@Windows XP Service Pack 1 (2600) IE 6.0.2800.1106

I'm not a real expert on this. 
Hopefully somebody can help my installing the game !!


----------

